# any grusome films with good storyline



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

After me and my girlfriend have just watched all seven saw films we were wondering if there are any recommended films that are similar to these


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

adamvr619 said:


> After me and my girlfriend have just watched all seven saw films we were wondering if there are any recommended films that are similar to these


See here


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

The Final Destination films are good for a bit of gore


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Bit early in the day for this caper but Wolf Creek's pretty gruesome


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

if you dont mind subtitles the i would recommend "i saw the devil" and as an easier alternative then "the collector" is quite gruesom and creepy at times.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've upset peeps at work with this recommendation.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

grudge jap version not much gore though


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> I've upset peeps at work with this recommendation.


I was gonna suggest this one tipster but you know how it is.Only for the headstrong lol:devil:


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

More horror than blood and guts but Possesion is absolutly fantastic and creepy as **** !


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Not gruesome but law abiding citizen has a great story line :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Human Centipede 2 is a good one quite funny to


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Human Centipede 2 is a good one quite funny to


I loved it, in a sick and shocked way lol


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Tokyo Gore Police.
I think its technically a horror, but it really should be listed under comedy :lol:
Completely unashamedly over the top cheesy gore.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Not seen it but trying to get hold of "A Serbian Film" is quite bad so I have been told the full version is the only one worth seeing


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

'worth seeing'?
It contains incest, paedophilia and rape. All in one go in one scene apparently. I dont think it falls under the 'worth seeing' category.


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like my kinda film tho.... Come on mate it's just a film..


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I still think Misery is a good film a bit old but well worth a watch


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Love Korean revenge movies.
Try "Oldboy"; "The Chaser"; and "A Bittersweet Life"


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Shug said:


> 'worth seeing'?
> It contains incest, paedophilia and rape. All in one go in one scene apparently. I dont think it falls under the 'worth seeing' category.


So did Brookside and millions of people watched that series :wall::wall:


----------



## ells_924 (Nov 2, 2009)

ivor said:


> I still think Misery is a good film a bit old but well worth a watch


+1. Not seen it in a long time tho


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

the hostel films are pretty gruesome


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just watched "The Horseman"


----------

